# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Would you give up years of your life for full recovery?

## Antidote

Say they invented a medication that completely eradicated your mental health problems with no side effects except that it would cause serious health problems later in life and shorten you life span considerably (10 to 15 years - less or more depending on how much medication you take). Would you still take it? How many years are you comfortable giving up for recovery?

----------


## Hadron

I'd agree to live to the age of 25 if it means having no sa and living my life to the fullest.

----------


## L

No - my anxiety has made me a better person and I want to life forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Otherside

Yes. Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes. I never want things to get bad again like they have before. I don't ever want to feel like utter [BEEP] again and feel totally unable and afraid to leave the house like I have been again. I'd shorten my life for a gurantee that that would never happen again.

----------


## Keddy

Absolutely. I wouldn't mind having a few years taken off if I was given a cure for my anxiety, depression, and OCD. I would never take another moment of my life for granted. Yes, yes, yes!!!
I'd only live to the age of 35 or 40 if I could spend the rest of my life without mental health disorders.
...If only such a thing actually existed  ::'(:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

In a heartbeat.

----------


## James

Yep.  I'd for sure be good with shortening my life to age 50 (I'm 43).  I would go even sooner than that, but I really want to finish seeing my kids grow up.  Wish something like that was out there.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I hesitated to say yes but only because right now I feel alright. I've never actually felt this good before. But Yes i'd definitely prefer to have a shorter but healthy life than a long shitty one.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yeah, I'd give up the rest of my life if I could live only one more month of my life feeling okay. It sounds so overdramatic but I feel so incredibly worn and without hope. It's just been too much.

----------


## TetraStylis

No doubt. Balls to living like this for the rest of my life.

----------


## Hexagon

I'd rather live a shorter, more fulfilling life than live longer in agony.

----------


## Fallen and can't get up

Yes.

----------


## nothing

Yes. I'm dangerously close to giving up as it is, so I'd trade years for happiness. Kind of depressing to read what I just typed, but there it is.

----------


## anxietygirl95

> Yeah, I'd give up the rest of my life if I could live only one more month of my life feeling okay. It sounds so overdramatic but I feel so incredibly worn and without hope. It's just been too much.



Wouldn't it cause you more anxiety knowing you where dying?

----------


## Kesky

time has been the greatest gift I've been given...even though I have suffered from panic and depression horribly my entire life. time has made me more tolerant, more honest, more loving, more wise, more of everything. so i think i'd decline the medication. also i don't like to believe a pill could make me happy. if it could that would seem mighty anticlimactic.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

> Wouldn't it cause you more anxiety knowing you where dying?



Why would it? It's not death I fear.

Paradoxically, the idea of death is one of hope, as it's freedom from pain.

That said, I wrote that post when I was in a worse state than I am in now. I remember every bit of how I felt though.

----------


## Antidote

Well, this is a pretty illustrative example of how dire SA can be. So far about 4 times as many people would rather end their life prematurely than not.

----------


## L

> Well, this is a pretty illustrative exemple of how dire SA can be. So far about 4 times as many people would rather end their life prematurely than not.



Makes me feel a little sad

----------


## BillDauterive

Yes, I would without a doubt in my mind. For me, its about quality of life and not quantity. SA (depending on its severity), can impact your life in an extremely negative way, just like a debilitating physical disease can.   ::(:

----------


## Denv12

I think its about finding soloutions to our respective problems.Its not about giving something up to have to pay for freedom.Anything you do that reduces the severity of our problems is a good thing.You'll notice the difference.There are things we can do for free.Refer to my others posts.

----------


## Otherside

> I think its about finding soloutions to our respective problems.Its not about giving something up to have to pay for freedom.*Anything you do that reduces the severity of our problems is a good thing*.You'll notice the difference.There are things we can do for free.Refer to my others posts.



I have to agree with you here. A while back I would have said yes. Why? Because I was pretty much not coping with life and was desperate for anything that would stop me from being as sick as I was. I might have actually voted "Yes" on this a few years back and said that I would be willing to do this. #

My answer is different now. I'd have to say no because the severity has lessened, and I'm coping a lot better. Don't get me wrong, I hate the problems I have, and given the chance to be rid of them at no cost I would do so...but giving up years of my lifespan for a full recovery is a step to far for me. Although I certainly can understand (having been there myself) why a sufferer would be willing to take this bargain, particularly if what they've gone through is years of suffering and failed treatments.

----------


## anxiouskathie

I don't think I would.....even when times were at their worst for me, i was still able to look outside or look at family and feel a bit of hope....I think it's always about the hope

----------

